# spells to reduce intelligence?



## NewJeffCT (Nov 12, 2009)

I know there is _Touch of Idiocy_ & _Feeblemind_ - anything else?  Anything that is not a Mind-Affecting Compulsion?

Thanks


----------



## Ahnehnois (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a Ray of Stupidity in SC (basically ray of enfeeblement for Int I think), but it is a mind-affecting compulsion.

If you must avoid that, there are monster abilities and poisons; the BoVD has a spell that create psychic poisons, which are not mind-affecting and some of which damage Int. The occasional disease affects Int, though this is not happening in the timeframe of combat.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Nov 12, 2009)

_Bestow curse_ is a Necromancy that can apply a penalty to any one ability score.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 13, 2009)

Ray of Stupidity is actually int damage, so it can take a monster to 0.  that is why many consider it overpowered, even though the amount it does is small.  Also, I forget if it's mind-affecting or a compulsion, but it is an enchantment spell.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Nov 13, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Ray of Stupidity is actually int damage, so it can take a monster to 0.  that is why many consider it overpowered, even though the amount it does is small.  Also, I forget if it's mind-affecting or a compulsion, but it is an enchantment spell.




well, the bad guys know the PC's tactics fairly well and the party's paladin of freedom can crank his AC up to somewhere in the mid 60s, so is unhittable by many bad guys on anything short of a natural 20... (kind of frustrating the first time he did that was when he was faced off alone against a black dragon, whose full attack was all misses...)  Even his touch AC is pretty high

However, if his INT was reduced by just 1, he would no longer be able to use his Combat Expertise and Improved Combat Expertise.  But, as a paladin of freedom, he is immune to mind affecting compulsions, like Touch of Idiocy.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Nov 13, 2009)

I just came upon a spell in Complete Mage, Crystalline Memory, which deals huge Int damage, but is transmutation (mind-affectiing but not compulsion). Weird spell; essentially requires 3 rounds to cast fully, but interesting.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Nov 13, 2009)

Michael Silverbane said:


> _Bestow curse_ is a Necromancy that can apply a penalty to any one ability score.




thanks - good choice.


----------

